# Mack Snow Enigma or Black Hole??



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Hiya,

I bought this little girlie as a mack snow enigma last year.

But I have noticed today her eyes are very very dark and are definately snake eyes on both sides. I have also noticed that her markings are very similar to metal face's black hole. But I am not sure her nose is white enough to be eclipse.

Could anyone confirm which she is?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Though it can be hard to tell some times the differance between Tinted eyes and Eclipse eyes, Based on the nose of the leo i'd say Snow enigma, And the Tinted eye has come from the snow gene. Tinted eyes in snows like blizzards is fairly common, Only way to know for sure is breed to a leo expessing the eclipse trait.

Nice leo though: victory:.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks gazz. Anyone else?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

A nice Mack Enigma with lovely stripe influence to it : victory: Tbh, due to the Enigma genes presence and it`s affect on `perfect stripes` etc, I wouldn`t have too much trouble calling that a Bold Stripe Mack Enigma - very nice.

Black Holes (in the majority of cases) tend to have very small, speckly markings on their faces, in addition to the white washed nose (when present) and also often have speckly tails too - all due to the Eclipse genes influence, and often very much akin to a regular Eclipse`s markings. They also tend to be very white. Another little clue of the Eclipse genes presence, can be the white feet/socks (patternless in the case of snows which are already white!) that are seen quite commonly on Raptors and Novas 

This is one of the Black Holes hatched from earlier this year; it`s around 2 - 3 months old now, and it physically displays all the `markers` I`d look for if I ever went to buy a leo that had been labelled a Black Hole: eclipse eyes, white washed nose, speckly face/tail and white, patternless feet. If any Black Hole didn`t have at least a couple of these markers, I`d be a little wary.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks funky, I can see what you mean!! I bought her to help me with my stripey mack snow project anyway and she will still be ideal for that. She has JMG lavendar stripe in her parentage. Plus I fell in love with her cos shes so unusual and pretty. Shes a keeper even if shes not a black hole!


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

funky1 said:


> A nice Mack Enigma with lovely stripe influence to it : victory: Tbh, due to the Enigma genes presence and it`s affect on `perfect stripes` etc, I wouldn`t have too much trouble calling that a Bold Stripe Mack Enigma - very nice.
> 
> Black Holes (in the majority of cases) tend to have very small, speckly markings on their faces, in addition to the white washed nose (when present) and also often have speckly tails too - all due to the Eclipse genes influence, and often very much akin to a regular Eclipse`s markings. They also tend to be very white. Another little clue of the Eclipse genes presence, can be the white feet/socks (patternless in the case of snows which are already white!) that are seen quite commonly on Raptors and Novas
> 
> ...


 
^^^^^


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

this is my blackhole:-










Notice as funky says, the white feet and nose, the small dots on the the head and tail.

Defo yours is a snow enigma, nice colours too:2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Slurm! Shes gorgeous aswell!


----------

